# Inbetween in Mexico



## Tengu91 (Apr 5, 2020)

Left the Grand Canyon all the way back in November. Hitched a ride to Vegas, caught another ride from a friend to LA, flew to NC, met up with some old friends, got a ride from my dad as he traveled to SC where my younger brother was graduating from army basic training, rode with dad back to Ohio, stayed there a few weeks, and in the middle of December I flew from Detroit to Mexico City for my girlfriend's sisters wedding, and after that my girlfriend and I flew to Hermosillo, Sonora and we've been living together ever since!
I caught up with a LOT of old friends, some of whom I haven't seen since I left the army five years ago, saw a bunch of new places, and after 9 months in the Grand Canyon it was SO GOOD being on the move again! I'm really digging Mexico; I'm still having troubles with the language but I'm learning more every day. I like the people a lot, and I've found a lot of creative types to hang around with. I've been working on writing more than ever and I'm slowly starting to make some sort of a name for myself out of story sales and other projects, but I _really_ miss the road. Sara (my gf) and I were planning on Alaska this summer, but three of the places I applied for have put a freeze on hiring. The plan was (still is) for me to work there and she do freelance work, then we wanted to get a van and rubber tramp for awhile. I know it's only a matter of time, but _god; _I will NEVER take the nomad life for granted again. I miss traveling! I wish I had more of a point to this post, and I'm sorry if I waste anyone's time in reading it, but I missed the community of StP and wanted to be more active. Some of you are still out there hopping trains and hitching rides and making me jealous, and for that I commend you, and please know I'm living vicariously through you at this time!!! How's everyone else holding up? Anybody stuck abroad like I am? Stay healthy my friends, and PLEASE flood this comment section with all your adventures and stories since this pandemic thing's kicked off! Take care people.

It's good to be back on this site.
- Tengu


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2020)

You're not terrrribly far from the copper caynons!
I've always wanted to explore them since reading Born to Run. Check em out if ya wanna get wierd in nature!

I love to read. Where might we be able to find some things of yours?


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Nice pickle!


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAGHGHGHGHGHGHGH!!!!!!!!!!


Awwwman, that post was a big dill!
you win


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> You're not terrrribly far from the copper caynons!
> I've always wanted to explore them since reading Born to Run. Check em out if ya wanna get wierd in nature!
> 
> I love to read. Where might we be able to find some things of yours?



I'm close to so much dope stuff I want to explore! I'm in Hermosillo and there's some beautiful hiking routes in the mountains and hills that surround the town, and not far from San Carlos beach, either. I didn't know about Copper Canyons; I'll add them to the ever growing list of things I want to do after this quarantine is lifted haha.

Here are some links to my work! The first is a podcast featuring one of my stories being read by another guy, and the second is to an upcoming table-top RPG game I'm writing for! I wrote all the character bios and game backstory.The last two are links to anthologies I've been featured in! I've also got a couple MMA articles coming up soon (I used to be in the army and I taught hand-to-hand combatives), but those haven't been posted yet. If you check it all out, lemme know what you think!

https://talestoterrify.com/episodes/tales-to-terrify-320-nikolas-t-monastere/
https://thecallingrpg.com/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0999772708/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q3QSMVN/


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

@Tengu91 

RIght, my list of things I want to see is so big Ive just admitted to myself I wont get to see it all.

And.

Way Cool Nik!!! Thanks for the links.
Well done on your story on Tales to Terrified. I WAS terrified!
Reminds me of a classic campfire story you would tell some kiddos.
Good job with his internal monologue, thats were your strength lies, I think.

Your character Bandit Thug sounds like he needs to up his game a bit....change purses....he needs some bigger scores. Fun gig for you.

I always thought being a sports writer would be my perfect job. Very cool. Though, while I respect it, I cant do MMA as I am a boxing purist. Youre in Mexico, ask any local about Canelo or Marco Antonio or Erik El Terrible Morales.


Keep up the good work and keep us filled in on your travels.


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 14, 2020)

Right on! I'm glad you gave everything a listen/read! It means a lot :-D And the MMA gig is pretty cool, not gonna lie haha. I've been looking for boxing gyms around here because it's easily the weakest aspect of my game, but I can't find many here! There's a LOT of BJJ places though; I think it has something to do with our proximity to Arizona (we're just on the other side of the border). BJJ is fairly big out there, especially in Phoenix, and there's a Gracie Academy in Flagstaff. As much as I love Mexico, the north feels sort of bland. It's still beautiful and completely different from the US, but you can really see and feel the United State's influence here. Everything's kind of bland. Central Mexico is legit though; I've been there a few times. Really colorful and vibrant; definitely the very best of the country in my inexperienced opinion. There were LOTS of boxing gyms there! How long have you been training?


----------



## MFB (Apr 14, 2020)

Right on Dood, anytime. Could you imagine what a lovely world it would be if all our friends supported what we worked on?!?!? When I was in my teens I went through this phase were I would only listen to music that my friends made. These things are important. Anyhow, good stuff, keep up the good work, I genuinely enjoyed them!

I haven't boxed in 20yrs. I got tired of getting hit in the face, and I like being outside when Im exercising. But boxing is the sweet science, hit and not be hit. MMA was always frustrating to watch as few fighters understand distance and angles like they need to and their punches are long and sloppy. Anderson Silva and Conner understood these things. Not shitting on your sport, just one man's opinion. If you are interested in bettering your boxing fundamentals, find some videos of Vasili Lomachenko and watch his foot work. Dood is the matrix. Pernell Whitaker is a good one too.

I love Flag, but mainly bc there are a lot of elite runners there that I admire, (Rob Krar!) and ribbons of singletrack for days. I'm actually in Tempe right now avoiding the last of winter in CO.

I understand what you mean by the USA's influence being present. I felt the same way about Costa Rica. Beauty in abundance, more so than a lot of countries, but it lacked the genuine feel that a lot of other latin american countries had imo. I've only really explored the Yucatan in Mexicao, so I can say Tulum, Bacala, Valladolid and Merida are all very cool towns/cities worth checking out.

Be sure to post any articles when you get them published.


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 15, 2020)

@MFB I agree wholeheartedly!!! I've got a lot of friends who are musicians, artists, and general creatives. I love hyping their stuff on social media, and I love taking it in, too. I get way more inspired by the underground/indie side of creative endeavors than I do mainstream. Don't get it twisted; pop music is definitely a guilty pleasure and fun in that BBQ & beer sort of environment, but it doesn't do much to inspire my personal muse.

I like you said you got tired of getting punched in the face; my last seasonal gig was bartending just outside the Grand Canyon. When my coworkers and friends found out about my history with martial arts and combatives they asked why I never made a career out of it, and I said something like "Getting punched in the head is definitely a young man's game." Granted, at 28 I don't like to think I'm that old, but I'm definitely not a kid who grins through blood and chokes anymore. I'm way more interested in the art aspect of martial arts these days, but I still enjoy light sparring. I'll definitely look into Lomachenko and Whitaker. I recognize Lomachenko and I think I saw him fight on TV once when I was drinking at a bar, but I'm not sure.

Flag is beautiful. I love the vibe, I love the area, and I love the people. I want to bartend there for a few months after this virus thing passes over and save some money so my girlfriend and I can van life afterwards.

I haven't been to Costa Rica yet, but what I've heard basically echoes your sentiments. I've got buddies who claim to have been to some hidden coves and that once you're away from everyone it's much better, but I doubt the validity of their claims (finding the coves, I mean. As well-traveled as Costa Rica is, I wonder how many hidden beaches are actually off tourist radar). I still want to visit though! I love a good Carajillo, and I've heard Costa Rica is the best place to get them outside of Cuba.


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2020)

Tengu91 said:


> @MFB and I said something like "Getting punched in the head is definitely a young man's game." Granted, at 28 I don't like to think I'm that old, but I'm definitely not a kid who grins through blood and chokes anymore.



This is great, made me chuckle.
I'll respond proper when I can be bothered by it.
Looks like you and I are the only ones interested in reading our walls of text. 
LIke the VIP section of STP.
STP VIP!


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 15, 2020)

wassup @Tengu91 i am also stuck abroad in response to your OP. i got to Colombia in late February and had a chance to dip before shit hit the fan and decided to hang out instead. feel free to shoot me a DM


----------

